

A promo video for my startup that cost $6k - finkin1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWUmnfA-ILs

======
minimaxir
I don't think any prospective customer will watch a 1:30 video about a
_browser extension_. (Especially since it takes 30 seconds to show the product
itself. Users have limited attention span and the product is not "cool" enough
to justify it.)

~~~
finkin1
Appreciate the honest feedback. Time will tell if our investment in this video
was a good idea or not. The purpose of it is to get people interested in the
service, mainly on an emotional level, so that they will install the
extension.

Once installed, we direct users to a tutorial video, that goes over the
features much more clearly. Here's a direct link to it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaWEs5ckDM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaWEs5ckDM)

The video would normally be viewed from our home page
[http://agora.sh](http://agora.sh) so there would likely be more context.

